# transfer of contacts from htc desire to iPhone



## akshat1301 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey,

I am trying to transfer contacts from my android phone to iPhone but not been successful. I tried using google sync , but on the iPhone the contacts get synced with incomplete information ( mostly the email address is copied and not the numbers ) Also in the notes on each contact, it mentions some kind of link related to htc. Can anyone suggestion a definite method or know one to transfer contacts from htc desire to iPhone ?


----------



## mukeshgupta (Oct 24, 2011)

akshat1301 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am trying to transfer contacts from my android phone to iPhone but not been successful. I tried using google sync , but on the iPhone the contacts get synced with incomplete information ( mostly the email address is copied and not the numbers ) Also in the notes on each contact, it mentions some kind of link related to htc. Can anyone suggestion a definite method or know one to transfer contacts from htc desire to iPhone ?



You need to first transfer all your contacts from your Desire to your outlook. Then connect iphone to iTunes and sync the contacts (Select outlook).


----------



## andro (Oct 25, 2011)

akshat1301 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am trying to transfer contacts from my android phone to iPhone but not been successful. I tried using google sync , but on the iPhone the contacts get synced with incomplete information ( mostly the email address is copied and not the numbers ) Also in the notes on each contact, it mentions some kind of link related to htc. Can anyone suggestion a definite method or know one to transfer contacts from htc desire to iPhone ?



Use the Microsoft exchange option in iPhone with the server as m.google.com leaving the domain empty,all your contacts in the Google server will be synced with the phone.Done exactly the same to sync contacts b/w ma desire and iPhone,so its tried nd tested


----------



## rickson23 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Transfer contacts from Android to iphone*

I got myself a used Iphone4. 
I'm currently using galaxy ACE. I want to copy all my contacts from ACE Tto Iphone4. 
Any software or method to copy. I have over 300 Contacts. 
Please do not suggest to copy through SIM card


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Transfer contacts from Android to iphone*

Use outlook mate. Simple.


----------



## rickson23 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Transfer contacts from Android to iphone*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Use outlook mate. Simple.


I haven't used outlook before so that should be a problem


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Transfer contacts from Android to iphone*

export contacts to SD(.vcf files) then import in iTunes and then to iphone

btw for how much did you pay for iPhone 4


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Transfer contacts from Android to iphone*



rickson23 said:


> I haven't used outlook before so that should be a problem



Just download the Kies for Samsung website and install Office 2010. Start kies and sync contact, calender etc with outlook. Kies will ask you how you want to sync contact with Outook or window address book and other option will come. Afterwards install iTunes you will the sync option in iTunes also. Still you face any problem please free to ask.   



fz8975 said:


> export contacts to SD(.vcf files) then import in iTunes and then to iphone



Can you tell me after importing the contact to SD how he is going to import the contact into iTunes ?


----------



## rickson23 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Transfer contacts from Android to iphone*



fz8975 said:


> export contacts to SD(.vcf files) then import in iTunes and then to iphone
> 
> btw for how much did you pay for iPhone 4



I paid 25k, No scratches. 16gb


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Transfer contacts from Android to iphone*



rickson23 said:


> I paid 25k, No scratches. 16gb


warranty ??


----------



## humdom (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Transfer contacts from Android to iphone*




rickson23 said:


> I haven't used outlook before so that should be a problem



Export your ACE contacts to vCard (preferred over CSV), then import your contacts from your PC to your iPhone as seen in the below video:


----------



## AntonyWhite (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Transfer contacts from Android to iphone*

If you are using gmail, you can sync directly when you set up your gmail account on your iPhone. If you want to set up contacts and calendar syncing then you have to look on line on how to set up via Microsoft exchange and m.google.com. Your gmail account setting must be set for imap.

If you want to use apple for syncing...then export google contacts to your desktop computer. Set up an iCloud account through Apple. Go to iCloud.com and sign in and the import the file into iCloud. Now your contacts will sync via Apple.

This may sound complicated but actually the process can be accomplished in less than ten minutes.


----------



## AntonyWhite (Dec 13, 2012)

I believe you can import the contacts into your phone, then export the contact to a vcf data file. You can later copy the vcf file to your new phone and import them at the contact app.
More Reviews:
How to transfer iPhone contacts from iPhone to PC


----------



## Mastihaoe (Sep 19, 2014)

To transfer contacts from HTC to iPhone, you can follow it:
On your Android phone :

First, go to Menu > Settings>Accounts & Sync 
Choose your Google account from the list.
From the list of sync settings, choose Sync Contacts

On your iPhone :
Go to Settings>Mail, Contacts, Calendars>Add Account>Other>Add CardDav Account
Type “google.com” as the server. (without quotes)
Enter your Google username and password
Now, your contacts should sync.


----------

